# Over 40 - opt for 3 embies?



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,


I'm gearing up for my final IVF and wondered, now that I'm 41, and presuming all goes well, can I opt to have 3 embies implanted this time to maximise my chances? (We'll be using my eggs).


Thanks
Kezz x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Kez,

I believe you can.  Just prepare yourself for a multiple pregnancy!

A lady on another website had triplets and another lady ended up with 4, as one of the embies spilt!

Good luck to you.

Stacey
x


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Stacey,

Thanks for the reply - that's encouraging - four babies would certainly give me my money's worth!

Congrats on your recent BFP by the way!

xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I was given the option of 3 but only 2 fertilised, let's hope we have better luck this time  
Good luck to you
MJ1 x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure they would leave choice up to u pet so if ur happy enough then go ahead!!ud def get ur moneys worth if u ended up with 4 lol!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Kezz

I think you would be allowed to put 3 embies back but (and I really hope you don't mind me saying this) looking at your history, I wonder if it would be a good idea as you have already had two pregnancies and therefore may well be more likely to get a BFP again.  There are definitely more risks to the mum and babies in multiple pregnancies, and these can increase in older mums.  After having one baby through IVF (after 2 BFNs) at the age of almost 43, I had three embies put back on my FET cycle.  I wouldn't normally have done this but I was told that none of them had technically survived the thaw, so as I wanted to give them a chance and also get "closure" on years of IF tx, they all went back - and I then got a BFP which ended up being twins.  Although I was extremely grateful, it was also terrifying as I had had pre-eclampsia during my first pregnancy and was really worried about a re-occurrence, or losing both babies because a twin pregnancy is more risky generally, or even something happening which would affect the future wellbeing of my existing DD.  I sadly lost one of the babies at 9/10 weeks but had a beautiful healthy DS who is now 9 months old.  

You obviously need to make your own decisions but it is worth being aware of the risks.

Good luck whatever you decide.

Ellie


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks to all for your replies. xxx

Ellie - thank you for sharing your views - you've mentioned things that have been playing on my mind - obviously I want to give it the best shot I can (this is my final go at IVF) so that's why I thought putting 3 back might be the answer. I am somewhat concerned about a multiple pregnancy and the greater risks involved but as my results from IVF seem to have got progressively worse (IVF 1 - BFP resulting in DS, IVF 2 - BFP but then early miscarriage, IVF 3 - BFN (each time with 2 embies put back)) I can't help but feel I would regret not putting 3 back this last time.

If only I had a crystal ball.... 

Kezz x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi kezz,

just had our 1st try of ivf & We were adv that 3 embies could be used if avail.
We never imagined that we would act get to that but we did & decided to go for it.
As I sit here with a bfp I am wondering how many little ones I have growing inside me but know we made the right decision for us.
Sending you lots luv & babydust 

Julie xxx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Julie - congratulations! that's great news!

Hope we're lucky too

xxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

A lady on another board I use had 3 embryos transferred and she was 39. She posted asking what other ladies thought about having 3 transfered and I personally thought that if the Embryologist was happy with transfering all 3 then he kind of 'knew' that there wasn't really a chance of them all implanting. She got a BFP of a singleton. If you only have a few embryos, then risking transfering 3 would give you a better chance than freezing some and getting them through the freeze-thaw process. Good luck xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I was 36 I had 3 embies transfer. Did have twin pregnancy but only one was okay in the end. For your own eggs.. Just go for 3 embies.. And if you are lukcy enough to have more than one.. Well that is great.. 
Lots of luck.
Kukixx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi

I had 3 embies put back but sadly none stuck. Good luck with what ever you choose 

Loll x


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies - I really appreciate reading your comments xxx

I'm going for three - afterall getting a BFP is a huge hurdle, if we're lucky enough to get that far then we'll just cross any other bridges when we get to them.

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kezz,
Good luck with ET.. In our age it is not that easy to get twins with our own eggs. So go for it.. And Relax.. 
Sending lots of     
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck Kezz, I will be right behind you next week, we only had the option of 2 the last 2 rounds of IVF so hoping that more fertilise this time. I am due for EC on Wed.
MJ1 xxx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the good luck - I will grab it with both hands!!

MJ1 - wishing you all the best for next week. You are ahead of me - I am still downregging on the pill, will then move onto Buserelin in about two weeks time - I just like planning ahead!!

Kuki - relaxing - ah yes, I will try.....!

thank you all so much xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I had 3 put back yesterday. We have had them in storage since tx 4 yrs ago. Things have just got in the way of using them before now..... And this has difficult too.  We had 4 and they recommended they all come out to defrost due to the chances of survival. We were lucky to have 3 and I could never have chosen between them so all went back. As lots of our tx has been post 40 , we have always opted for the 3 .... This is last chance saloon for us so will be a hard 2 weeks, Bright Eyes


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bright Eyes,
Wishing you lots and lots of luck.
Just relax and enjoy being PUPO.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

kezz i would definately go for the 3 i am hoping i will have that option when my turn comes next month. The statistics are against us as it is so puuting the max back in brings it back in our favour. as they say its a numbers game. I wonder tho what the maximum blasts can be transferred for over 40? anyone know? or if anyone has had success with 2 or 3 blasts transferred? difficult to find on here maybe there just isnt that many that get that far at our age   anyone got a hopful story of getting that far...


----------



## FairyDust47 (Oct 3, 2011)

We went for three, one no good, one did not make it past 7 weeks and the last and final is our precious bean. The lady scanned before me was having triplets! I guess you have to weigh it up but I say yes go for it.


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I went for 2 blasts for 1x IVF then for an FET, both resulted in BFN. My 2nd FET I asked them to put back 3 blasts & I got a BFP. 

Don't know what would have happened if I had let them put back 2. 

I have asked for referral to EPU & have an early scan next week (which will hopefully be 6w 5d) so I can have some guide as to what I can expect. I was told by my consultant there is no real evidence to suggest 3 greatly improves our chances but with only 5 remaining (2 now) I needed all the hope I could get.

Summer123, I think HFEA policy is max 2 for under 40 & max 3 for over 40!


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

jenjen i dont understand why your consultant doesnt think putting in 3 improves your chances....surely each one you put back increases your chance of a postive? well that is how i see it. very pleased on your positive result. good luck with the scan! fingers crosssed for you!

AFM Im just home from meal and a movie after my 3D SIS which showed a poylp   so having a hydroscopy and removel under general a. next week but still on track for IVF this month  got my medicine list so will start shopping around. It was completely draining all the dates and meds to take havent a clue i hope i dont mess them up   how do you all do it?

keep up the good work   

Summer x


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer, I used an App on my iPhone to keep track of dates & meds to take etc.
there are a couple that are free. you should check it out. x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies,

So glad I came across this thread. Just want to wish you all luck.

I'm having FET around the 21st November and we have opted to have 3 out of the 4 frosties we have left put back. The clinic are a little bit reluctant as they are 5 day embryos but they are going to let me do it. 

I had my first transfer a year ago yesterday and in 1 very traumatic year we've going from ESET to this. We've reached the desperate stage now and that big old clock is ticking louder and louder every day. 

It is not an easy decision though and I wish we all didn't have to make it. My SIL had IVF twins at 30 weeks and they have mild cerebral palsy so there is a risk but there are plenty of healthy multiples born. 

Anyway good luck again ladies,

Kitty xx


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladies I have my ET tomorrow. Currently at day 2 I have 2 at 4 cell and 1 at 3 cell.

They have given me the option of putting all 3 back in. I'm thinking one most likely won't survive freezing anyway so do I go for all 3.

OMG what a decision to make aaaarrrrrggghhh!!


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Trolleydolly

I have my EC on Friday and ET possibly on Monday.

I was asking the nurse today about whether or not to put three back and she said it would be highly unlikely that the clinic would agree. She said if they were particularly good quality then it would be a maximum of two and if not then they we could negotiate three - the reason being the risk of multiple births and the potential of three embryos resulting in six babies (but I would like to know the likelihood of that!).

Obviously we will have to wait and see what options we are given at the time, but I'd kinda set my heart on putting three back.

Best of luck for whatever you decide!!!  xxx


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Kezz,

My clinic normally only put back 2 but because I only have 3 embies and one is unlikely to survive a freeze and thaw then the consultant said he would consider all 3. The nurse on the phone today said it would most likely be 2 but it would be discussed tomorrow. I know the consultant already said he would do 3 so I think we'll go for it if we get the chance. I think it gives us more of a chance and this was our one and only nhs free cycle.

Good luck for your collection on Friday, lets hope you get more than 3 so you can have some frosties  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm dealing with the same question (or may be - depending on what things look like on Friday). We're scared (terrified? petrified?) of triplets, but could maybe just manage twins. Thankfully, this sounds all rather optimistic - I was about to give up having read a previous thread that was just completely discouraging. I'm still temped to give up, as it sounds as though the chances of any sticking are unbelievably low, but I suppose it doesn't cost any extra just for the transfer. What do folks think? 
(I was expected to get 5 eggs, we got 13 yesterday, 12 were mature and we have 8 embryos percolating away, though one didn't look quite as good. So, I was feeling REALLY optimistic, until I read a similar thread on FF, which made me very tempted to just give up. So many sad stories on this website - I usually end up in tears everytime I go online. Amazing how what's supposed to be supportive can be so devastating on a daily basis.)


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Frankly, the chances of having triplets is almost negligible at age 40 plus with OE.  I am assuming that you are talking about day 3 embies?  In that case I would always counsel that women over 40 (and def. those over 42) transfer as many embryos as they can as research has shown that over 42 women's best chance of live birth with OE is to transfer as many as poss.

In the US I transferred 6 OE embryos and still only ended up with one pg (which I miscarried at age 44.5).

I would definitely advise that you have 3 transferred.  Multiples (twins let alone trips.) in ivf over 40 with OE is incredibly rare.

Best,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

I think it's such a hard decision to make especially if it's your first cycle. I've gone from ESET last October to hopefully a triple transfer next week if all 4 survive the thaw. Clinic aren't entirely happy as they are 5 days old but I'm going to get my way. Only 1 out of 5 has implanted so far (resulting in a blighted ovum) so surely all 3 wouldn't implant this time. 

Good luck anyway ladies xx


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a quick update. All 3 embies went in!!

I had 1 really good 9 cell but the other 2 had not grown overnight which is not a great sign so they were happy to risk putting those in aswell.

Good luck for next week Kitty.


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck Trolleydolly congrats on being PUPO     

I had my lining scan this morning and just waiting for a call now to confirm ET day. We spoke again about the 3 and there were no objections today. I've been in and out of that clinic so many times I'm sure they just want to see the back of me now   .

JenT how did you get on??

xx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Trolleydolly,

That's great news! hope you get your BFPl.

xxx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

kitty71 your SIL´s poor babies outcome has scared the bejezus out of me. I have been sweating with worry since i read it a few days ago, that this could really really happen. i will be transferring in a couple of weeks and am terrified of the complications of twins esp celebral palsy how does that happen exactly? i think a brain bleed at birth from being premature? i am small 5´2 with short cervix hence my worry of PRL. well i was thinking it would be wise given my age to put back to max embros allowed.(If we are that lucky to have that many!) but the risks of twins+ are so terrifying. if we could just carry them to term...it would make all the difference. my head is wreaked reading all the good and bad twin stories. Is there anything we can do to help ourselves limit these risks? are the stats really half of all twins are born premature? this is what my husband remembers our ivf specilist saying at our appointment. surely the odds are better then this?   anyone got any up to date information?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey summer123

The bfp thread I'm on has a lot of girls who have recently given birth to perfectly healthy twins,most recent was a girl who's babies weighed 8lb8oz and the other twin weighed 9lb2oz,the combined weight of her twins was just 1lb1oz of the british record,also another girl had triplets,although they arrived quite early she is bringing 2 of them home this week and the other one will follow soon,they are all doin great!there is of course risks involved with multiples but there is risks with singletons as well!!the good outweigh the bad and the thread I'm on certainly proves it!!

Good luck with ur journey 

Jenna xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Summer so sorry I frightened you, I didn't mean to and Jen is absolutely right that there are risks with singletons too. The risks were just made very real for me that's all. I've met a lady on here and she had 2 lovely big puddings who's combined weight was nearly three times the 5lb I was a birth so don't panic!!

Despite everything I still plan to have 3 transfered on Wednesday and I am a bit scared. Summer you've just frightened me a bit more because I'm a 5'2" titch too   . 

Deep breath everyone. 

We need a group hug   

k xx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Just a quick update from me - as of yesterday I  have three embies onboard!!! Day 3 transfer - 1 x 7 cell, and two not so good (but if they're in, they stand a chance right?!).

C'mon embies - you can do it!
                   

Emotions are up and down - it's going to be a long 2ww!

Best wishes to everyone
xxx


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Kezz - congratulations on being PUPO      I have 3 embies on board too so keeping everything crossed that we get our miracle    

Kitty - Good luck for your transfer tomorrow. Hope everything goes well and you can join Kezz and myself in the 3 embies club


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Kezz     

Thanks Trolleydolly, I'll hopefully join you and Kezz tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

I've joined your 3 embies club    I've got a beautiful 5AB hatching blast on board and 2 more blasts which lost a few cells but should pick up again. 

Just got the 2 weeks of madness to get through now!!

Good luck to us all


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Yaaayyyy Kitty, congrats on being PUPO     

Welcome to the 3 embie club!!!

Got to say the wait is killing me. 7dp3dt today and not feeling a thing so one minute I feel its failed then the next I try and tell myself its all good!
Any plans to keep yourself occupied? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Trolley,

I know what you mean about the not feeling anything. I never know what's worse, symptoms or lack of them    hang in there.

I've got the first series of Downton Abbey and the third series of True Blood to keep me busy for a few days. Just going to try and relax till I get back to work on Monday. No doubt the knicker checking and real insanity will kick in about then   .

k xx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Kitty!!! - ditto on what Trolley said - welcome to the 3 embie club!!     

I think my embies must be at blastocyst stage now (I am 5 dpt) so I guess they will be getting ready to implant??

I'm working through my 2ww, but it's difficult to keep my mind on my work - I've become a googleholic looking up every twinge although I know it's too early!

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies

Just wanna wish use lots of luck and fingers crossed by the end of ur 2ww each of u will get the best possible result,can I just add about symptoms?please don't worry about them or lack of them,durin my 2ww I felt nothin until 2days before otd when I started gettin bad af like pains,I decided to test and was even more convinced it was all over the the test was bfn,I spent the day in tears and after work the next day I decided to test again which was the nite before my otd and u can imagine how shocked I was when the test was positive so it really can change over nite!!I've had very little symptoms thru out and believe me when I tell u it flies by cos next thurs will be the day I finally get to meet my baby girl and it seems no time ago since I was doin tx in march!!

I really wanna wish use all the luck and by the help of god use will get the best wee xmas gift 

Jenna xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Jen, wishing you the best for next week xx

Kezz googling is so bad for us  I can't go on holiday or buy anything without serious research and I go absolutely barmy googling treatment stuff. I _have _to know things like how many millimeters lining grows a day and at what rate follies are supposed to grow. Does me no good at all but I can't stop!! I reckon your embies would have hatched and snuggled in by now.

xx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs Kitty made me smile!and the deep breath - i wasnt breathing!! and jen xx i should pop in to the group positive group for some reality it all sounds so lovely! I need good positive news im stressing out to much. Had first scan today started my injections tonight sooo im on my way to the 3 embie club, i hope! cant wait to be on my 2ww! All the best of luck ladies ill be watching out for your progress    x


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhh Jenna thanks for that, made me fill up as I reached the end (damn hormones lol). Glad I'm still in it then because I really am not feeling anything right now. Oh I bet you are so excited, I'm just praying I'm in your position in 8 months time. Good luck for the birth and enjoy your precious little girl. Tell her hard mummy worked to get her xxxxxxxxx

Kezz I've got nothing to google lol. Now all the wind has gone (like a trumpet haha) I just feel back to pre injection normal again! 7dp3dt already and those tests in the drawer are calling out to me. I know there is no point and I will only end up disappointed but it just the temptation! Was your transfer at day 3? in that case your embies are 8 days old so should be way past blast and tucking up nice and tight xxxxxxxx

Kitty at least come Monday you will have work as a distraction. I hope you spend from now until then on the sofa. Wish I had Downton Abbey actually, its right up my street but never got around to watching it. Got a (ssssssssssshhhhhhhhh) copy of 'One Day' so going to watch that now (don't tell) xxxxxxxxx

Summer good luck, you'll be at that 2ww before you know it xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooops!   brain obviously not in gear when I wrote my last post, I mean't to say I am 5 days post egg collection (my lovely 3 day embies were put back on Monday) 

Jenna - that is great news! Good luck with the birth - not long to go now!

Summer - I'm sure the time will fly - good luck!

Kitty - I could have written your post! ha-ha! whatever did we do before google?

Trolley - mmmm, you know I've done a complete u-turn on doing hpts - I did buy the biggest bag you've ever seen from Amazon with the idea of testing every day if I got that dreaded urge - but now, when it comes down to it - I'm too darn scared!!

Sending positive vibes to all you lovely ladies!!
xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Happy jabbing Summer!!!

Yeah Kezz what did we do without google?? I might have to google that question    


xx


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

I maybe first to drop out of the 3 embie club. So much for moaning about feeling nothing, I had cramps this afternoon and now started pink spotting.
8dp3dt.... gutted  

Don't know what to do next.


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Dear Trolley

I know it's easy for me to say, but try not to worry, couldn't it be an implantation bleed at this stage?

On my second pregnancy I bled (a lot), was convinced it was all over, had my blood test at the hospital a day early as we couldn't make the OTD and they confirmed saying I had a count of 6 which in their book was a negative. I was devastated. But two weeks later I couldn't shift the feeling that I was pregnant, did a home pregnancy test to get it out of my system once and for all and lo and behold - it came up positive! Bloods later confirmed it. Sadly the pregnancy didn't progress, but I know of one other lady on FF who had the same thing happen to her and she went on to have a beautiful healthy baby! So it can happen!

Don't give up yet, hun. When's your OTD?
Big hugs coming your way     and        xxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hang in there Trolley    could just be something from the transfer coming out now or implantation as Kezz says. I always have a little bit of something 3 days after EC & ET. Really hope it comes to nothing hun.

     for you x


----------



## Trolleydolly (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies but AF arrived this morning. We only got 1 free go & cannot afford anymore so I have to give up my dream. I'm never going to be a mum & I'm heartbroken.


Good luck Kezz & Kitty xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trolley  ,
Just take your time. Get stronger. Be kind to yourself.
Don't think this is the end. It never is. If you want to be a mum. You will be one way or another.  
You will.  
Kuki  x


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh Trolley, I am so sorry to hear your news.        

Kuki has given some great advice and I second that - you must be kind to yourself and take your time.

Thinking of you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Trolley I'm so sorry    you and DP look after each other.

Lovely advise from Kuki.

Take care hun xx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello ladies!

Just catching up on all your progresses its so exciting reading all your progress. I see most of you have had the 3 embies transferred which is fantastic! how is everyone doing? Think i will go spare on the wait   I guess xmas shopping should keep my occupied! I am so sorry Trolly for your news i hope you are able to try again dont give up hope you never know whats literally round the corner  . Just stopped sniffing still on the injections were not as big problem as i thought i do not know why i worried  but had to have growth hormone injections as well as i had lots of lazy little eggs who wernt pulling their weight in there! but didnt seem to make any difference as still only the same 8 growing they wer hoping to get the other 5 or 6 to grow but they havent. is anyone on steriods...perdisone? 20 mg per day...suppose to help with implatation for us oldies AND drive you nuts!   anyone got symptoms...just little worried i may scare away the DH  EC is planned for Monday i am super excited! Dying to know how you ladies are getting on please let us know!!  wishing everyone lots of sparkling luck and happy dreams! summer x


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Summer,

Good luck for your EC on Monday    - hope all goes well! You'll be on your 2ww in no time!

Had my blood test on Friday - nurse rang to say she has "no news" - count came back at 7 - so could be late implanter (please, please, please!    ) or more likely a chemical pregnancy or ectopic - will find out more after second blood test on Monday. So no drowning my sorrows in a bottle of rose for me - just in case we have a little fighter on our hands! (Obviously!) Googling like crazy and have found that HGC levels can vary massively and that there have been a couple of ladies who have had a similar low count and gone on to have a healthy baby - so that's the glimmer of hope I'm clinging on to at the moment!

Kitty - how are you getting on? 

_(edited cos can't spell ectopic!)_


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope things are going well Summer.

Kezz I hope your levels go up      and it's good news for you today.

I had a BFN over the weekend    Got a consultation at a new clinic next week now that I've used up all my funding. Hoping a fresh start will do the trick. I'm hoping to go again in January and will be having 3 again though definately.

Take care all,

K xx


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh Kitty I'm so sorry to hear that.   

Very best of luck for your next treatment in January - I hope that it will bring you your much wanted BFP.  2012 will be your year.   

AFM - My levels went up to 15 when I tested today, so not sure if that's good or not (ectopic?). Very surprised, as bled (a lot, cramps too) at the weekend so really thought that it was over. Realistically it's unlikely to progress but I keep hoping    that it will! Testing again on Friday.

xxx

_(edited cos still can't spell ectopic!)_


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Still      for you Kezz


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Girls... Wish I'd dropped in here earlier, it's SOOO boring over on the 2ww board!  I'm not quite 40 yet, but I do have FOUR on board... does that mean I can join the club?  6dp3dt


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kittyy* 4!!!!! OMG, I've got 3 on board and I thought I was brave! 

What is your OTD? x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

OTD is around 14th Dec, but doc didn't actually give me an OTD as she knows I'll just go in and get bloods done anyway if my period doesn't hit when it's due... which is three days before OTD!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey all my 3 embie buddies, just a quick note to say I've been testing since Saturday and have been getting a positive result getting darker each day - OTD is not til saturday but Wednesday will be 14 days post EC which I think is the normal time to test!

Now doubting the sense of putting three back  xx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,really hope its a true positive,not sure if u had the hcg shot or not :/ usual testin time is 16days post ec!!

Good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jules,
I am delighted with your news.
Just enjoy.
Do not worry about 3 implanting. Very early days!
Will have have blood test done?
I will be going for 3 embies transfer tomorrow.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

*jen* - I did a hpt 3 days before my positive to make sure that there was no trigger shot left and it was negative - also the line is getting darker so quite happy it is real  xx

*Kuki* - Not too worried but it is at the back of my mind, I will be happy whatever the outcome  Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

That's fantastic news then 


Ohh u could be havin multiples  I got bfn 2 days before otd then bfp 1 day before and I had 2 implanted and 1 stuck so lots of luck pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a little bit worried because we had 3 put back   xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all I am officially declaring a   - I did a clearblue digital this afternoon (I was nervous cause the others were first morning urine) and it came up with that lovely word 'pregnant' but even better (or maybe scary) it came back with 2-3 weeks since conception and it has only been 13 days since collection - I guess that means my HCG is a little higher than would normally be ??

Anyway I'm looking forward now, am as bloated as a pig though and needed to buy some new trousers for my interview tomorrow!

Sorry for lack of personals (but I am supposed to be researching the company I'm going to an interview at!)

Love and    to all xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jules,
Please do not stress about int.. Good luck! Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies, can I join, had 1 blast and 2 morulas put back today! 
This is my third cycle and hopefully the last, wanted the best chance.
Good luck to all 
Love MJ1xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

MJ1,
Good luck! Welcome to 2WW madness.
Kukixx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Kuki, back on the roller coaster again! Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all - just thought I'd let you know - when we had 3 put back they said the chance of twins was about 5% - scan today confirmed two strong little heartbeats, twins are now 20 & 24mm's - I may have to start believing it's true now!  Next scan not til 12 weeks xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

woohoo thats fantastic Jules 

Jenna xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations Jules...exciting!  
xxA


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all just to let you know we had 2 lovely baby boys in Aug last year - we are planning a new round of treatment in a couple of months and would be prepared to put 3 back again - do u think they'll let me?

How did everyone else get on? xx


----------

